# Plum lipstick for cool/fair skin?



## GLOSSER (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am looking at the following lipsticks and was wondering the difference between them apart from the formulas;Capricious, Sophisto, Syrup, Craving and Captive. I don't really want to get them all unless they are really different. What would you suggest? Help me decide. TIA!


----------

